# My first queen pic



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

Hi all. I put my first package into my first hive on the 23rd of May. Been keeping a close eye on their progress. Got a picture of the queen with uncapped brood and eggs. Thought it was a cool shot and thought that I would share it with you all. Hope the image shows up.


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

*Nice!*

Very nice picture.
Jack


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Great pic. My wife says it is the best egg/larva pic she has ever seen. I was able to explain my grafting more to her.


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

Thanks. I'm glad you like it. I thought it was a good shot also.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I wanna see it
when I look at it I see a thumbnail but the caption says it should be high resolution
did something change?

Dave


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Great pic! Especially nice on the newly drawn comb. Nice orange queen. Italian? Where from?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

note to those who use firefox
this "excellent" image displays properly in IE

Dave


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I use firefox, and one click opens it to full page. 

Very nice pic.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

No problem with Firefox. Won't use IE at all even if there was a problem.


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

allrawpaul - Yes she is Italian. Got them from Betterbee. I think that they came from Wilbanks Apiaries.


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

Trying photobucket to see if image shows better.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

HoneyMaple said:


> Trying photobucket to see if image shows better.


In the center bottom section of the photo....are those eggs in the center of some of those cells?


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

Yes they are eggs. You can see them getting bigger in this pic. That's part of why I thought that it was so cool.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

iddee said:


> I use firefox, and one click opens it to full page.
> 
> Very nice pic.


Same in Safari. Nice pic. Easy to see eggs on black background. Love those piercos.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

double hmmm

I tried it on a different PC and the thumbnail was actually embeded in the original post, so I could see it without clicking it. if I click it, it takes me to the full size image
works as expected at photobucket

Dave


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

A very nice picture indeed!


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Nice color queen. Also isn't it nice to have black pierco to see eggs/larvae - my tired eyes don't have to work as hard.

MM


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Fantastic Pic! My Wife really enjoyed also.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'm running Flock as my browser, since netscape went unsupported. Picture looks great.

I don't use microsoft for any internet apps. 20years no virus, no protection.

Dan


----------



## Dundrave (Jun 1, 2008)

*Neat*

Hey, it is really easy to see eggs on black foundation 

Wish it was that obvious on wax.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

*Newbees; need help/advice*

Great photo; at least now I think I can identify the queen bee. We are new beekeepers; first hive in May 2008. Due to open the hive around June 30th and don't even know what I'm supposed to be looking for. The hive seems happy; we are still feeding sugar water, but they are foraging and coming back with pollen.

We had seen a few beetles and put in a trap, also DTE on ground to discourage ants.

Can anyone tell me how to identify queen cells?
thanks,
SueBeeH


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

2 queen cells on frame

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/Iddee/bees015.jpg

one queen cell

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/Iddee/S3600223.jpg


----------

